# suprefact



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello ladies,  

I have just started on suprefact ijnjections and am on my 4th injection tonight.  As my period is late does anyone kow if this is down to the drug.  I ovulated 14 days ago and normally by now I would have been spotting and probably had a period.  I know it says on the info.  sheeet to expect a period 10days after using the drug.  Is this right or am a just dreaming that I may be pregnant?

Cheers

Jo xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I dont know much about suprefact but it is a downregging drug so it can delay your AF.  I was on Syneral and was told that it may cause some spot bleeding whilst taking it and possibly also delay my period...I didn't experience either but then we're all different and other ladies have experienced delay in AF.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jo I was on suprefact on my last ICSI and was told to expect AF after around a week - a week and a half,  Mine arrived after just over 3 weeks, I do have longish cycles as it is though 
As long as it arrives before your baseline scan you should be OK 

Lots of luck 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jo
I was day 29 AF  when I am usually day 25/26.  Obviously you do pray for a little miracle!  Do a test anyway just in case!  You never know 
nicki W


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Jo, mine came about a week late whilst down-regging. You just need to have had AF by the time you have your baseline. Always worth a quick HPT as it has certainly happened before! 

Good Luck, Kyla x


----------

